# 8N dying when PTO engaged



## BillyV (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have a ~1950 8N that I only operate during the summer; it hasn't had many problems before. This year, it won't go when the PTO is engaged. Whether its in 1st or reverse, the engine sputters and dies when I release the clutch. Does anyone have any experience with implements killing the tractor?
Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Billy, welcome to the tractor forum.

What implement is on the PTO? Does the PTO turn freely without the implement attached? Does the implement turn freely by hand?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Could be that your governor is not working?


----------



## BillyV (Aug 29, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Billy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> What implement is on the PTO? Does the PTO turn freely without the implement attached? Does the implement turn freely by hand?


Thanks for the reply. The implement is a small brush hog that hasn't given us problems before. My guess is this is something to do with the transmission, but I'm really not sure. I had the carburetor replaced last year, so that's not the problem.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Could be a problem with the hydraulics.


----------

